# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Heather Knight

## Airicist

Founder and Director of Robot Film Festival

facebook.com/heatherbot

twitter.com/heatherknight

linkedin.com/in/heatherbot

ted.com/speakers/heather_knight

----------


## Airicist

Robert Comedy: Heather Knight at TEDxCMU 2011 

 Uploaded on Jun 16, 2011




> Heather Knight is conducting her doctoral research at the intersection of robotics and entertainment at Carnegie Mellon's Robotics Institute. She runs Marilyn Monrobot in New York, where she and her cohort create "charismatic machine performances." As she describes it: "In one example, robot and human actors will perform the same script and basic set of actions, but each time vary the emotional and social content of those interactions. This variation will ... allow the general public to craft and hone robot personalities."
> Her installations have been featured at the Smithsonian-Cooper Hewitt Design Museum, LACMA, SIGGRAPH, PopTech and the Fortezza da Basso in Florence, Italy. Her past work also includes robotics and instrumentation at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, interactive installations with Syyn Labs (including the award- winning Rube Goldberg machine music video with OK Go), and sensor design at Aldebaran Robotics. She was recently named Assistant Director of Robotics at Humanity+.

----------


## Airicist

Heather Knight, roboticist -- Part 1
March 3, 2012




> Heather Knight is a “social” robotocist who is interested in integrating robots into everyday life. She analyzes how people relate to technology through the creation of robots that can interact with humans. Her robot, named Data, is a comedian with who she performs a stand-up routine and tests out some of her theories.

----------


## Airicist

Heather Knight, roboticist -- Part 2
March 3, 2012

----------


## Airicist

"How Humans Respond to Robots : Building Public Policy through Good Design" 

by Heather Knight
July 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

A call for robot body language - Heather Knight

Published on May 17, 2016




> At a time when collaborative robot applications are being introduced at a rapid pace, we need efficient ways to develop their interfaces with people. Used strategically, expressive motion has the power to increase robot acceptance, improve human-robot coordination, and perhaps even make robotic systems more enjoyable. By adapting strategies from theatre, Heathers research improves the ability of non-anthropomorphic robots to effectively layer nonverbal behaviours on their task actions, and interact with us successfully & charismatically.

----------

